# What the doctor told me about cranberry juice and pregnancy



## Becky123

Had a urine infection last week and was adviced not to drink cranberry juice in pregnancy by the doctor, she didn't explain why, but just told me to avoid it.

Just thought I would post this because I've been seeing lots of posts where people are telling others to drink lots of cranberry juice.


----------



## Becky123

Don't want to worry anyone but am just passing on what the doctor said to me just incase


----------



## summer rain

Hi

Becky I've never heard this; everything I've read and heard from my friends who are midwives and doctors would indicate its safe in pregnancy. Maybe she is saying that because in pregnancy its better to take antibiotics for a urine infection as opposed to self-treating?


----------



## Zana

Just checked it out, as I drink it daily and got a bit worried when you said Becky123, and posted it on another thread but it seems fine to take.

Just one site out of many that recommended it: 
https://www.babycentre.co.uk/pregnancy/antenatalhealth/physicalhealth/urinarytractinfection/


----------



## popat

Maybe because of the sugar? Would be ok to drink "lots" as long as it was unsweetened I guess.


----------



## Becky123

Oh right maybe she was being over cautious


----------



## flossie1983

Cranberry juice can't cure an infection, but it does alleviate the symptoms and it can reduce your chances of getting the infection in the first place. So it's great as a preventative measure but if you have an infection it needs to be treated with antibiotics when pregnant or you could find yourself living with it but not knowing. I'm prone to the damn things so I drink a fair amount of cranberry juice anyway as it's dramatically reduced how often I get them, but the docs always do a urine test anyway so you'll always know sooner or later.


----------



## Lynsay

Flossie1983 your count down ticker is gorgeous!

I read somewhere that there is a large amount of sugar in cranberry juice which is not advisable. And also as said above, it's a preventitive not a cure. I've had cystitis, I can only guess that's similar to a UTI during pregnancy? Xx


----------



## dormilona

hmmm. never heard that before. call and ask why if you get the chance. i just did a search and i couldn't find anything negative. seemed the search turned up opposite results saying cranberry juice is beneficial to everyone including pregnant women. i don't really think it's the sugar thing either because cranberry juice has almost the same amount as apple, orange and grape juice. give or take a few grams. if you don't get the chance to call I would just ask next time you see her. Curious. Let us know.


----------



## aob1013

I love cranberry juice and i have enjoyed it throughout my pregnancy, my midwife never said anything about avoiding it. I think sometimes we can all be a little over cautious when we are expecting. All in moderation and you will be fine :flower:


----------



## babymam

Hi, it is safe during pregnancy and good to help aviod utis and such, its not advised in late pregnancy due to it being hogh in calories and having no fibre in it which can cause excess weight gain for the pregnant women, but thats only reason why i can think it is not advisable at the end of pregnancy when your weight gain is highest?! X


----------



## jensha

Doctors are not nutritionists nor dieticians. I don't believe anything they say about food.


----------

